# Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. November 2011)

*Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]


----------



## Festplatte (6. November 2011)

*Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

Kundenrezension von Platz 1! Das hat ernsthaft jemand gekauft?


----------



## d00mfreak (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

OMG, wie geil ist denn die Rezension...



Festplatte schrieb:


> Kundenrezension von Platz 1! Das hat ernsthaft jemand gekauft?


 
Man muss es nicht kaufen, um eine Rezension verfassen zu können.


----------



## dustyjerk (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Kundenrezension von Platz 1! Das hat ernsthaft jemand gekauft?


 
Ich würd sagen, lies dir diese Rezension mal durch, dann weißt du es 



> Da ich mich sehr für fußball interessiere und Giovanni Elber ein Teil  meiner Kindheit war, dachte ich mir, wrum nicht dieses Buh kaufen zumal  ich noch einen 10 Euro Gutschein von der Kommunion hatte. Einige haben  es wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt, es geht in dem Buch gar nicht um  Fußball. Nun saß ich da.. Natürlich kein Umtauschrecht, da gebraucht   übrigens scheint der Vorbesitzer, das Buch nicht gerade gut behandelt zu  haben) Da Desperate Housewifes erst um 21:15 anfing hab ich doch mal  drin rumgeblättert. Was ich dort entdeckte macht allein schon 2 Sterne  in der Bewertung aus. In einem Umschlag befand sich nämlich 3 Bilder von  einem leichtbekleideten Mädchen, die sich nach näherem Hinsehen als  Marie Antoniette entpuppte. Ja was soll ich sagen? Die daraus  resultierenden Konsequenzen für die Geschichtsschreibung  denn das Buch  hat ja Napoleon gehört) hab ich zusammen mit Hitlers Tagebüchern gleich  gewinnbringend weiterverkauft. sie sehen war ich am ende sehr zufrieden  mit dem Produkt. Jetzt frsgen sie sich warum gibt der nicht 5 Sterne??  Ganz einfach, die 3 Euro Versandkosten haben in meinem Geldbeutel schon  ein kleines Loch gerissen, aber wie gesagt alles nur Kleinigkeiten...


----------



## Eckism (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Kundenrezension von Platz 1! Das hat ernsthaft jemand gekauft?



Les sie dir doch mal durch, beantwortet deine Frage...


----------



## Dragon70 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

Meine Fresse, also 1,2 Mio wäre mir kein Buch wert.


MFG Dragon


----------



## FX_GTX (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

LOL, 1,2 Mio$ für ein beschedigtes Buch, nein danke. Ich würd für ein richtig gutes Fachbuch, aber nur wenn ich es wirklich brauch, maximal 100€ ausgeben. 

Wer ist so bescheuert und kauft so was?
Für den gleichen Preis bekommt man den Koenigseeg Agera R und ich glaub von dem hat man ein Bischen mehr, vor allem fällt er nicht auseinander wenn man ihn berührt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

Schade von der Top 15 kann Ich mir keins leisten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

Ich habe auch viel altes Papier, aber leider will niemand richtig zahlen Naja für Liebhaber wäre der Preis der Werke wohl bezahlbar


----------



## LtBill (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

Die 3 Euro für den Versand empfinde ich auch als Wucher, wenn man den Preis des Buches anschaut. Wenn mir die 3 Euro erlassen werden würde ich es mir überlegen das Buch zu bestellen


----------



## Rayken (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

also im Digitalem Zeitalter, weiß ich wirklich nicht wer solche unsummen für Bücher ausgibt...

ein Kindle/Ipad Netbook und co. und man hat seine gesammte Büchersammlung dabei und außerdem ist es Platzsparend
und man kann das Holz für das Papier für andere Sachen benutzen...


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. November 2011)

Verständlich sind die Preise für sehr seltene Bücher schon, aber mal ehrlich welcher sammler holt sich die auf Amazon xD, dafür gibt es doch echt bessere Tauschbörsen. Und adäquate Auktionshäuser.


----------



## Gast1324 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

naja, wenn man gerade noch einen 100000 € amazon gutschein übrig hat und nicht weiss was man damit tuen soll


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

wahnsinn diese preise.


----------



## chucks4ever (5. August 2012)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

bei nem preis von 1,2 mio nur standardversand mit 3 euro? Oo

da sollte wohl mindestens versicherter versand drin sein...


----------



## mathal84 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Die 15 teuersten Amazon-Bücher: 1,2 Millionen Euro für The Battle of Waterloo [Anzeige]*

ich seh irgendwie nicht was daran besonder ist, marketplace ist nix anderes als ebay mit seltsamen anwandlungen bezüglich mancher Preisvorstellungen?


----------

